

Qutebrowser –  a keyboard-driven, vim-like browser based on PyQt5 and QtWebKit - fdik
https://github.com/The-Compiler/qutebrowser/

======
lucb1e
Trying to use it right now, it works quite well for what I expected! I'm
especially impressed by Youtube, the keyboard navigation even works in the
player (which defaults to html5)!

It is a bit hard to stay motivated to use this, like I had when starting to
use vim and dvorak, but it certainly has potential.

------
fra
I love the idea (I use FFox with vimperator as my browser of choice), but the
OS-X install instructions are too cumbersome at the moment.

~~~
The-Compiler
I just merged a pull request which makes things a lot easier by using
MacPorts/Homebrew:

[https://github.com/The-
Compiler/qutebrowser/blob/master/doc/...](https://github.com/The-
Compiler/qutebrowser/blob/master/doc/INSTALL.asciidoc#on-os-x)

------
mjcohen
Any relation to qute?

[http://www.inkcode.net/qute](http://www.inkcode.net/qute)

~~~
fdik
None I knew of. Flo (“The Compiler”) is just hacking stuff, with help from
some others.

------
i_am_ralpht
What's the status of QtWebKit now? It was removed from WebKit trunk about a
year ago...

~~~
mmebane
As of Qt 5.4, it's in maintenance mode, and will be deprecated soon.

Source:
[http://blog.qt.digia.com/blog/2014/12/10/qt-5-4-released/](http://blog.qt.digia.com/blog/2014/12/10/qt-5-4-released/)

------
cottonseed
Instead of w3-mode, I always thought someone should combine Emacs with a web
layout engine.

